
Red Bull settlement: $15 worth of products or a $10 check - nantunes
http://www.energydrinksettlement.com/index.html
======
nantunes
Seems to be down. Reference: [http://consumerist.com/2014/10/08/bought-a-red-
bull-in-the-l...](http://consumerist.com/2014/10/08/bought-a-red-bull-in-the-
last-12-years-heres-how-to-claim-your-piece-of-the-13m-settlement/)

------
skorecky
This site is being hammered by every caffeine junkie ever. $15 of free Red
Bull? Yes please!

